# Where can I get a QCTP for my logan 9"?



## strantor (Feb 24, 2013)

I see a lot of QCTP for sale on ebay but they seem like they're all for the chinese lathes. Where can I get one that guaranteed to work with my Logan?


----------



## strantor (Feb 24, 2013)

ah, I found one. http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php
anybody use these? any good?


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 24, 2013)

Strantor,

There are lots of import versions out there.  The quality and price kind of go hand in hand.  I opted for the Phase II wedge type.  It's a little more expensive than some of the other imports but I have no complaints about quality.  

You need the AXA size for you lathe.  Be aware that whichever one you buy you will have to modify the T-nut to fit your compound.  You can make a new round step nut on your lathe, but it's not quite as rigid as the actual T-nut.

Steve


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 24, 2013)

+1 on what Steve said, I prefer the wedge type over the piston type.

Randy


----------



## DanGraves (Feb 24, 2013)

I have one from the CDC tools and it is for my Heave 10" Southbend. I have a 10" logan that I just got and will check the tomorrow and post the results. I do know that you will have to modify the T nut. I really like the one I got from CDC tools. Works great.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 25, 2013)

randyjaco said:


> +1 on what Steve said, I prefer the wedge type over the piston type.
> 
> Randy



Please elaborate, what make one better than the other?


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Randy,

I think your question was directed at the other Randy but I'll throw my two cents in.

I have the piston type on a mini lathe that I use sometimes, and it works OK.  When I got my Logan it only had the lantern tool holder so I knew a QC would be one of my first purchases.  In doing a little research on wedge vs. piston, the general consensus was that the piston worked fine but the wedge was a little more rigid and the repeatability was a little better.

I figured I would probably be happy with the piston type, so that's what I started looking at.  I decided the Phase II was probably the best bang for the buck.  Then I saw that Enco has the Phase II wedge for a few buck cheaper than the piston.  Hmmmm, seemed like a no brainer to me, so that's what I bought and am pleased with it.  I do need to make some more tool holders for it if I ever get my mill completed.  

Just one man's story.

Steve


----------



## DanGraves (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes the one from CDC tools will work just fine. I really like mine and the sell the wedge or piston type.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

DanGraves said:


> I have one from the CDC tools and it is for my Heave 10" Southbend. I have a 10" logan that I just got and will check the tomorrow and post the results. I do know that you will have to modify the T nut. I really like the one I got from CDC tools. Works great.



You never did follow up................
What one did you get, and did you get a chance to try it on the Logan?


----------



## strantor (Mar 31, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> You never did follow up................
> What one did you get, and did you get a chance to try it on the Logan?



Not sure if you're looking for an answer from DanGraves or myself. I bought the AXA size wedge type (the more expensive one) from CDCO and it works just fine. one of the tool holders is almost too tight to fit and I have to tap it into place with a hammer, but otherwise everything seems good.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

strantor said:


> I see a lot of QCTP for sale on ebay but they seem like they're all for the chinese lathes. Where can I get one that guaranteed to work with my Logan?



you must have got that one you were looking at for $1,000.00 (The Logan) 
What QCTP did you go with?
I am thinking about one for my 10"

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## strantor (Mar 31, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> you must have got that one you were looking at for $1,000.00 (The Logan)
> What QCTP did you go with?
> I am thinking about one for my 10"
> 
> ...



Yes, I did get that Logan. I am just now getting around to using it. Right after I handed over the $1000 I fell on hard times and could not afford any tooling (it came with almost zero tooling). I almost had to turn around and sell the lathe 2 weeks after I bought it. But we pulled through, and I finally got some business. Put food on the table and a tool post on my lathe.

I went with the more expensive AXA tool post from CDCO. Keep in mind you have to machine the t-nut on a mill. Or, as was mentioned in post#3 here, you could make a round one on the lathe but it might be less sturdy. I machined mine on the drill press, not a good idea; see how jacked up it looks? The drill press IS worse for wear...


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

strantor said:


> Yes, I did get that Logan. I am just now getting around to using it. Right after I handed over the $1000 I fell on hard times and could not afford any tooling (it came with almost zero tooling). I almost had to turn around and sell the lathe 2 weeks after I bought it. But we pulled through, and I finally got some business. Put food on the table and a tool post on my lathe.
> 
> I went with the more expensive AXA tool post from CDCO. Keep in mind you have to machine the t-nut on a mill. Or, as was mentioned in post#3 here, you could make a round one on the lathe but it might be less sturdy. I machined mine on the drill press, not a good idea; see how jacked up it looks? The drill press IS worse for wear...


is that the # 68566 it is currently $98.00?
I don't have a mill, I would have to come up with something else for it. Your T nut does not look bad.


----------



## strantor (Mar 31, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> is that the # 68566 it is currently $98.00?



yessir.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

strantor said:


> yessir.


Thanks strantor


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

BXA tool posts will work on a 9" Logan as that is what I'm using on mine, how ever it is at the edge of it's adjustability.


----------

